# Best Deal on American Made T-shirts w tear away label, similar to AA2001?



## allisonkbye (Jun 7, 2011)

I want to print my own label inside the shirt, but from what I understand I have to still special order shirts with a tear away label, then tear them off myself and print? I can't just order a fully blank shirt?

I really wanted to go with AA2001 but I'm going to be looking at close to $5 a shirt once it's all said and done. I love their shirts and the feel, and want American Made, but does anyone know of anyone cheaper or better to deal with?

I'd prefer not to go with Royal Apparel. I ordered samples from them which sucked, their website sucks, and the one shirt had a hole in it and getting a replacement was also a pain in the butt from them. So they are not an option for me.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Check out JS Men's classic fit crew | JS Apparel. Not sure about this particular model, but most of their tees I've seen have no neck label at all. Only on the side seam.

Also Canvas: Active wear and casual clothing, for Men. made in the usa unisex jersey tee. But not sure if its tear-away.


----------



## CourtsidePE (Sep 6, 2013)

I print on AA every now and then when I want a color I just cant find with AL Style. We just cut the labels, a little more time consuming, but at least you know what you're getting.


----------



## geoffffff (Mar 5, 2012)

There are a few options, but none really match the quality of the AA2001 in my opinion.

I'd say the Tultex 0202 is the closest in quality to the AA2001 with Tearaway Tags. The fit and fabric are similar, but I think the 0202 feels slightly cheaper.

Also take a look at the Anvil 779 and Next Level 3600. Those two shirts are very popular in our shop and have Tearaway Tags.

And to answer your question about buying blanks without tags at all, according the to FTC, any garment sold MUST have certain information attached to the garment if it is going to be sold, so you won't find any garments sold without this information.

And as a warning, if you see "Tagless Garments" that doesn't mean a completely blank garment, it will have the information printed on the garment, and if you thinking cutting tags is hard, trying getting those out!


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

allisonkbye said:


> I really wanted to go with AA2001 but I'm going to be looking at close to $5 a shirt once it's all said and done. I love their shirts and the feel, and want American Made, but does anyone know of anyone cheaper or better to deal with?


the AA2001 is a bargain for a high quality american made shirt. Are there others? Sure, but the quality will not be as high and the price will be the same or higher. 

When you work with a quality shirt you need to sell it for more money.

Why are you trying to find something cheaper? How much are you planning on selling them for?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

geoffffff said:


> I'd say the Tultex 0202 is the closest in quality to the AA2001 with Tearaway Tags. The fit and fabric are similar, but I think the 0202 feels slightly cheaper.
> 
> Also take a look at the Anvil 779 and Next Level 3600. Those two shirts are very popular in our shop and have Tearaway Tags.


These are not made in the U.S.


----------

